# Any Charter Boat Saltwater Fishing near Northern Virginia?



## samak (Jul 10, 2006)

Does anybody know about any charter boat fishing very close to Northern Virginia? Are there any boats that charge $50 or so for a day of deep sea fishing? I know that in New Jersey there are many boats that charge very low prices. How about around here? I'm looking for some place close so I won't have to drive so much. Any information will be appreciated.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

samak said:


> Does anybody know about any charter boat fishing very close to Northern Virginia? Are there any boats that charge $50 or so for a day of deep sea fishing? I know that in New Jersey there are many boats that charge very low prices. How about around here? I'm looking for some place close so I won't have to drive so much. Any information will be appreciated.


No such thing as "very close"..."deep sea
fishing"..."close to Northern VA"....

For that you are looking at a few hour
drive eithor towards VA Beach or OC MD.
For those boats do a search under 
headboats.


----------



## Gotta Go (Aug 4, 2006)

No such thing as saltwater in Northern Virginia. Depending on traffic, you can get to Va. Beach in about 3.5 hours. Once there, there are plenty of headboats and deep sea charters to choose from.


----------



## samak (Jul 10, 2006)

*How about Chesapeake Bay or Sandy Point?*

Are there any charter boats that we can get on from the chesapeake bay? Or how about "Sandy point"?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

samak said:


> Are there any charter boats that we can get on from the chesapeake bay? Or how about "Sandy point"?



Do a search under headboats...it is 
all there. Everything you could ever
want to know about headboats.

I would do it but ya got to meet
us halfway...


----------

